# Monetizing a website/blog!



## rajsujayks (Jan 14, 2012)

At last, I have my website up and running! It's here at: modulR.in |

Please check it and give me feedback.

My main question though is: *Which is the best way to monetize a website or a blog..?*


----------



## Ricky (Jan 14, 2012)

rajsujayks said:


> My main question though is: *Which is the best way to monetize a website or a blog..?*




You need great traffic.. rest will be virtue my friend 

Ok.. Just visited your site, you got awesome theme / design


----------



## rajsujayks (Jan 14, 2012)

Ricky said:


> You need great traffic.. rest will be virtue my friend
> 
> Ok.. Just visited your site, you got awesome theme / design



Thanks. But that is nothing great! It's just a modified Wordpress template. I'm on the process of creating a custom template. Should be up within one or two months, assuming I get the time, that is!


----------



## buddyram (Jan 18, 2012)

pravinbv said:


> About monetizing:: Please don't even try to do so unless you complete at-least 10000 yes 10K pageviews or minimum 200 unique visitors or minimum 100 RSS subscribers.
> It you try to apply for Google AdSense now your account will be disabled now and NEVER be re enabled again. So you will miss the chance forever. This is my experience. Though after few month you can try other alternatives like Chitika and LinkShare and AdBrite. All these three are good but not like AdSense. All the Best.



I have just started to create blog very recently in blogger.com. I have hardly couple of blogs right now as i am a novice. I tried to monetize it with google Adsense still i have to design the blog thoroughly. Today morning i got a mail from google adsense support team, stating that they cannot my blog for certain reasons!! As you said it takes time for a blog to be monetized.

@OP: Nice site bro, congrats


----------



## casual_gamer (Jan 18, 2012)

rajsujayks said:


> modulR.in |
> 
> My main question though is: *Which is the best way to monetize a website or a blog..?*



i saw an ad at the bottom of the page from snapdeal. i think its enough for a start.


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 18, 2012)

you got me hooked 

OH MY GOD!!!!
you guys are just copying and pasting from Cracked!!!

lolol, what a scam. 
your writing style was waaaay too advanced and funny for a group of Yindans. i knew it.

5 Absurd Solutions to Huge Problems (That Actually Worked)! | modulR.in
this was the article that gave it away.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 18, 2012)

You should concentrate more on the content and stick with a particular niche. Only change themes if it has outlasted its usefulness and/or doesn't really suit your work/reflect your nice. You need to choose some other theme because this is more for companies rather than those who do dynamic content. You need to be looking at magazine type themes. 

Second, if you really want to monetize then you have to work so hard that monetization becomes be your secondary motive. You're a writer and that's the only thing that should be in your mind. Your primary (and in almost all parts, should be the only motive in your mind) motive should be to have relevant content that people can read it and follow you without you asking/convincing them to follow you. Since you're new, you need to generate honest, unplagiarised or "uninspired" content and you need to do it at much faster pace compared to well established bloggers. I do reviews and I barely sleep 2-4 hours a day when I need to do 1-2 H/W testing at a time. It differs from genres of writing, but you need to be that much dedicated and it will take a lot of time, atleast 3 years- to establish that momentum. You cannot afford to loose that momentum during that time. 

This way they like your stuff and they share it, If 1 out 10 people share it when 1 person share it, 2-3 read it. The more quality and honest content you make up, the more people you get, the more people you get and understand your content, your credibility as a writer is established, you become credible writer you become well known for your work and only for your work. 

Then you need to do a bit of some SEO work. I don't know how to do this at all but after consulting few SEO guys their tactics are seriously questionable. I use this SEO plugin called Yoast SEO. Just check it out and research on what is SEO, should get a hang of it. Rest of it, like others,  you'll figure it out.

I don't believe in a lot of things people say. A lot of those tech bloggers I unfortunately have to meet at times are very arrogant and brag about their "readership" and try to do that "mine is bigger than yours" talk (that's when I give a thumbs up and say cool story bro, which at times just don't understand what that really means *facepalm*). I see a lot of Indian siteowners, forum owners, blog owners, etc. do that and then they fall down. You need to tone down, even if you think you have reached "that level". The way I see things, if you cannot achieve 100,000 organic hits (you'll know when you google it out) for a week with atleast 10-15 minutes of average time in site rate after having a site active for 6 months, then you need to figure it out what you're doing wrong.

BTW, contrary to certain belief, readers are not dumb. You might be successful in fooling them in few articles, but the time when you take them as dumb and you produced biased point of view and/or reflect that arrogance or boredom in your article- that's it. Its very easy to fall down but extremely tough to build credibility and momentum, even more if your niche is dominated by a lot of well known blogging and/or media sources. 

You mastered this, then in 2-3 years its possible to earn regular (and still might not be enough but its enough to take some care of your expenses- like hosting and/or spending on resources that will aid you on research when you're writing- like cameras, notebooks, etc.)income. But this is ironclad, primary and only goal should be concentrating on your niche and generating regular amount of quality content much quicker than other well-known people. If you're the only guy then you got a lot of work cut out for you.


----------



## rajsujayks (Jan 26, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> you got me hooked
> 
> OH MY GOD!!!!
> you guys are just copying and pasting from Cracked!!!
> ...



I mentioned myself that I had taken it from Cracked.com!

Thank You all. Especially The Sorcerer. I'll take your advices into consideration. I didn't expect this good response. Am grateful.


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 27, 2012)

well, guys, at least give credit where it is due :/
please dont shamelessly copy, you know you might be hit by legal issues.


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jan 27, 2012)

BLOG = online "personal" diary. 

What remains your "PERSONAL" thought there if you copy and paste article from here and there?

@OP: Please, write whatever you think it is necessary to share in your own words, don't copy articles, even if they are too much good. If you feel like sharing a word about these articles is a must, then there are alternatives ( like Facebook, twitter, etc.)


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 27, 2012)

its not exactly a "personal" diary.

but if you give credit where it is due, its all right.

its bad not to give credit. if ppl find out, they will  get pissed


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jan 27, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> its not exactly a "personal" diary.
> 
> but if you give credit where it is due, its all right.



Yes, exactly.



> its bad not to give credit. if ppl find out, they will  get pissed


This may even lead to jail, if the original blogger finds out the misuse.
The laws of many nations may be different, but we should not go against any of them. This is what I wanted to say.


----------



## mrintech (Jan 28, 2012)

Here are following suggestions for you:

* don't copy paste - no matter you are giving credit or not
* for AdSense your blog must be 6+ months old and should have ample advertising space + original content
* by registering a .in domain you have restricted your website to rank well only on google.co.in. I am not saying your website is not going to rank well in other Google TLDs, but you have to work more harder (super duper unique and quality content) in order to rank well
* create a privacy policy page for your site before applying for AdSense




Prime_Coder said:


> This may even lead to jail, if the original blogger finds out the misuse.
> The laws of many nations may be different, but we should not go against any of them. This is what I wanted to say.



Sorry, you are wrong

The person who have copyrights of any text, image etc. will simply file a DMCA report with Google, Domain Registrar and Web Hosting Company, and your all Accounts will be terminated with/without warning.

There are lots more under DMCA: Digital Millennium Copyright Act - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jan 28, 2012)

mrintech said:


> Sorry, you are wrong
> 
> The person who have copyrights of any text, image etc. will simply file a DMCA report with Google, Domain Registrar and Web Hosting Company, and your all Accounts will be terminated with/without warning.
> 
> There are lots more under DMCA: Digital Millennium Copyright Act - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Thanks for correcting me. Good to know the views from an experienced blogger.


----------



## rajsujayks (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh well! I'll take the point in. Basically, I wanted some content and hence this rampage. Anyway, that's not an excuse, I know. I won't do that henceforth.  Thank You people. I'm grateful.


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 29, 2012)

If this is your start best of luck! You may want to remove all the stuff you copied for better.

  The last thing any one wants is reading copied version and then later even if you have original content it hurts..


----------



## samlymu (Jul 17, 2012)

You can try ad networkd such as ReachJunction, cj.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 23, 2012)

DMCA = Curse of Internet


----------



## atulpandey (Oct 3, 2012)

Just follow up adsense no one is better than it. If not get approved then sure try other great one also.
Best Publishers To Monetize Websites | KeyDatabase - Just Ideas & Information
Here are some of great tips...


----------



## Sweves (Mar 21, 2013)

There are various ways to monitize your blog/website. You can accept in-text advertising or text links. You may also want to set up CPA ads or PPC ads.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 21, 2013)

You bumped a really old thread


----------

